# Trunk Spatter paint



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay so I'm looking for some grey/aqua trunk spatter paint for a 65 trunk. Can't find it anywhere. Does it exist or did G.M. discontinue it? It says in the GTO Restoration Guide the trunk color was grey/aqua. What did you guys use? Another brand? Another close match color?


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Original Parts Group Has It. $19.95 For A Rattle Can. They Call It Black/aqua, But I Think It's What You Are Looking For. Paul


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can also buy it from NAPA.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

most original cars came with the color of the car on the inner wheelhouse in the trunk ,i dont know about the trunk floor though?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as I know, only two colors were available for the `65 trunk, blue(aqua)/black and Gray/Black. Floor is painted the same as the sides.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee is correct. Also, NO GTO's had the wheel houses painted body color. The entire trunk area, inlcuding the wheel houses, was spatter painted. My '65 has the original gray/black spatter, and my '67 has the aqua and black. The '65 was built at Fremont, CA, and the '67 is a Baltimore Maryland car. Perhaps different plants used different spatter paint.........


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I used aqua/black on my 67 but there were only two choices grey/black and aqua/black. Luckily my inner quarter panels were aqua and black so it was an easy choice.....I painted it myself and I dare say, it turned out great!

Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, check with your local auto body supply store. I only paid 9 dollars a can.
Linda


----------



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the info everyone!

Philip


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

my 64 lemans inner wheel house was cameo ivory 42,964 orig. miles,maybe gto is different?maybe 64s are different?


----------



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

You probably would see some of the red primer or exterior over spray in the trunk were the trunk spatter paint didnt reach because I noticed that in my 69 GTO because it still had the trunk fresh of no rust and the trunk spatter in good condition but maybe the 65 is different


----------



## Blue66Goat (Aug 11, 2009)

*1966 GTO grey aqua splatter paint*

My 1966 GTO has grey/aqua and I cant find it anywhere. I can only find grey / white/ grey black or black / aqua. Any suggestions?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

i think 66 was the year thya change from one to the other


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

The 64 trunk did not have splatter paint. It was painted the same as the body color.

Heres a link with a photo: Marimba Red 1964 GTO Hardtop - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail


----------



## pistolpedro (Sep 27, 2009)

Auto Zone has the aqua for $6.29 a can. Just did my 65 this weekend with black/gray. It took twice the number of cans than I had predicted. Looks great


----------

